# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  συσκευες   ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης

## kilowatt

γεια  σας,,,αυτες  πο  συσκευες  ειναι  νομιμες  στο  επιπεδο  αυτοαμυνας...κ  κυριως  οταν  η  χρηση  γινεται  κατω  απο  αντιξοες  συνθηκες,,ασκησης  η  επιθεσης..αν  υπαρχει  καποιο  σχεδιο  κυκλωματος,,,για  κατι  τετοιο,,θα  υο  ηθελα,,,,

----------


## SIERA

αν θες να σκοτωσεις κανεναν μην παιδευεσε τζαμπα η συγκεκριμενει συσκευη βγαζει υψηλη ταση αλλα οχι ενταση αρα ειναι ακινδυνη,παντως αν θες να ψεμπερδεψεις κανεναν παρε κανενα απινιδωτη.[πλακα κανω]
οχι ειναι παρανομες αφου θεωρητε οπλοκατοχη.

----------


## leosedf

Οι συσκευές αυτές απ' ότι ξέρω είναι παράνομες στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι ειναι παρανομες μονο απο την αστυνομια επιτρεπεται.

----------


## aser

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι, ποσο επικινδυνο ειναι για μενα που εχω βαλει κοχλιακο;

Αν δεχθω επιθεση υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου καψει το εμφυτευμα;

----------


## jimk

φιλε aser θα την ακουσεις στερεοφωνικα!!!προχθες εμενα μου εκφρορτιστικε πανω μου μια ctr πηγα να βγαλω την βεντουζα και ξεχασα να την εκφορτισω την ακουσα για τα καλα!

----------


## SIERA

μπορει σαν κατασκευη να ειναι ακινδυνη αλλα αν κανεις εκφορτιση σε κανεναν που εχει κανεναν βηματοδοτη εχετε για βρυσουλες...

----------


## kostas007

ελεγα να φτιαξω κανα τετοιο αλλα μικροτερης τασης,ισα ισα για καμια φαρσα,
ουτε για να σκοτωνει ουτε για να αφηνει αναισθητο...

----------


## navar

για φάρσα στο τεχνικό λύκειο κάναμε το εξής ! 
ιδιαίτερα μικρής χωρητικότητας πυκνωτή στα 400ν !
μια γεφυρούλα και ανόρθωση τον 220ν , και εκφόρτισει σε συμμαθητές !
να φανταστείς αυτό μας το έκανε καθηγητής !

 εκ του αποτελέσματος και ορθά σκεπτόμενος μετά από μια δεκαετία λέω το εξής !!!!!

*ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ.....ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΕΣ ΛΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ*

----------


## sotirianos

+1

Υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα γύρω μας με διάφορα προβλήματα και μια τέτοια συσκευή ίσως τους έκανε μεγάλο κακό. Πολύ προσοχή

----------


## spyropap

Θέλεις σχέδια. Να μερικά που βρήκα.

http://www.personalarms.com/schematics.htm

http://www.armory.com/~rstevew/Public/StunGuns/dazer.htm

http://www.instructables.com/id/High-voltage-ignition-coil-supply/

Έχω κατασκευάσει παρόμοιο με ταλαντωτή hex-inverter, 2 mosfets, μικρό μετασχηματιστή,
διπλασιαστή/ανορθωτή τάσης με 2 πυκνωτές/διόδους, triac 800V, και έξοδο σε πηνίο ανάφλεξης μπουζί αυτοκινήτου.

Ακόμα και το κλασικό 555 με mosfet και πηνίο ανάφλεξης μπουζί κάνει εντυπωσιακά βολταϊκά τόξα
με μίνι «κεραυνούς» των 4-5cm. Τροφοδοσία 12-15V 2A.

Το σόκ από την ηλεκτροπληξία μπορεί να είναι δυνατό, μπορεί να είναι ακίνδυνο, μπορεί να είναι θανατηφόρο,
μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο (όπως οι απινιδωτές) και ακόμα μπορεί να είναι αρεστό. Η επιλογές είναι δικές σας.

Θυμάμαι που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει ένα απλό μικρό κύκλωμα με ρύθμιση τάσεως εξόδου για να προκαλώ ερωτική
διέγερση στα ευαίσθητα σημεία της συντρόφου μου. Σε συνδυασμό με καλό sex άρεσε πολύ, κάτι σαν ηλεκτρικό χάδι.


Κρίμα όμως γιατί είναι μόνο αναμνήσεις. Μετά η σύντροφος μου απεβίωσε.. (Δεν είναι αστείο- από άλλο λόγο βέβαια)

----------


## klik

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι, ποσο επικινδυνο ειναι για μενα που εχω βαλει κοχλιακο;
> 
> Αν δεχθω επιθεση υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου καψει το εμφυτευμα;



Ανάλογα το σημείο που θα γίνει η επίθεση, υπάρχει όμως το ενδεχόμενο αυτό και ίσως να υπάρχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος να περάσουν υψηλότερες τάσεις (απο τα μικροvolt που προβλέπονται) στον κοχλία με κακά αποτελέσματα για την λειτουργία του κοχλία. Σ'αυτό έχει δωθεί πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή απο τους κατασκευαστές των κοχλιακών και το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο.

----------


## rider

υπαρχουν στο εμποριο και μαλιστα θα βρεις ευκολα και σε κινεζους λιανοπωλητες μια''ηλεκτρονικη μυγοσκοτωστρα'' . σαν ρακετα ειναι και καιει μικρα εντομα που θα βρεθουν αναμεσα στο πλεγμα της. δεν πρεπει να κανει πανω απο 3-4 ευρω... δοκιμασε την

----------


## rider

[SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri]Θυμάμαι που είχα χρησιμοποιήσει ένα απλό μικρό κύκλωμα με ρύθμιση τάσεως εξόδου για να προκαλώ ερωτική
διέγερση στα ευαίσθητα σημεία της συντρόφου μου. Σε συνδυασμό με καλό sex άρεσε πολύ, κάτι σαν ηλεκτρικό χάδι.

 σπυρο....πες μας κι αλλλα.....

----------


## spyropap

Εμπειρίες από το αστρικό σώμα που συνήθιζα να αποκαλώ «Μαρίτσα». Rider σου γράφω αυτά για να σου σηκωθεί..

 Η Μαρίτσα επέλεξε να φύγει, επέλεξε να πάρει για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά μια γενναία δόση ζα.
 Μάταιος ο κόσμος που ζούσε, δεν είχε κανέναν που να την αγαπά, να την φροντίζει και να την θέλει εκτός από αυτόν
που της έδωσε το δηλητήριο. Φαντάσου να είναι το παιδί σου στη θέση της.
 Και όλα αυτά τα «πρεζόνια» που σέρνονται άρρωστα, μερικοί από επιλογή, που ήθελαν να παντρευτούν το θάνατο
τι να έφταιξε γι αυτούς? Ποιός έκανε κάτι και ποιός δεν έκανε?

Να η υγεία, Να η παιδεία, Να το ψωμί, Να η ανάπτυξη. Τα Ελληνόπουλα επιλέγουν να πάνε στον τάφο.
Μέσα ή έξω από τον τάφο ασήμαντες οι διαφορές. Μέσα έχει ησυχία και οι πεθαμένοι είναι τα καλύτερα παιδιά..

Ωμέγα η ώρα του Χαμού
Φεύγουν τα παιδιά του Ουρανού
Μαύρα τα δάκρυα του Θεού
Κατάρα στον κόσμο του Τρελού
Ναα Του Θα Να Του  Άστρα

----------


## rider

να μου συκωθει η τριχα ενοουσες ,φανταζομαι. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT4XlG7VuhM

----------


## spyropap

Δεν ξέρω τι με πιάνει ώρες/μέρες που μου έρχεται η θλίψη να με χαλάσει.
Καθότι ολοκληρωμένος δεν μπορώ να είμαι πάντα ευχάριστος και διασκεδαστικός.
Είναι και αυτά τα άτιμα πνεύματα που σφυρίζουν στοίχους στο κεφάλι μου, μερικές φορές χάνω τον ύπνο μου.
Δεν λέω αυτές οι πεθαμένες κάνουν καλό sex, αλλά σιγά σιγά σε τρώνε ζωντανό…

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στην Γενική Συζήτηση/Επιτραπέζια παιχνίδια-Δώρα  μήπως δεις κάτι να σε κάνει καλά.

----------


## navar

> να μου συκωθει η τριχα ενοουσες ,φανταζομαι. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT4XlG7VuhM



Γεια σου Rider με τις ωραίες σου μουσικές !!!!

----------


## rider

και αυτο για σενα....faltsa banda ...απ τα μερη σου ειναι. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwohdxp9qZs

----------


## navar

ναι ναι τα παλικάρια είναι απο την πόλη μου !!!
τους έχω δεί αρκετές φορές live , και μιας και με την πρώτη φουρνιά απο τα παιδιά που έπαιζαν είμαστε ....στην ίδια περίπου ηλικία, τους πρόλαβα σε όλες τής εκδοχές τους !!!!

όσο για το συγκεκριμένο ...... χοχοχοχοχοχοχ !

----------


## spyropap

Αφού έγινε μουσικός διαγωνισμός να πω κι εγώ ένα τραγουδάκι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDQZIWHqUug&feature=related

----------


## rider

AXXX.. τα νιατα μου θυμησε. το ωραιο ειναι οτι ακομα και τωρα τους ακουνε πιτσιρικαδες. μαζι με skorpions...ac-dc...zepelin...πριν απο κατι μηνες στην θεσαλονικη,σε ενα δισκαδικο στην ναβαρινου, ειδα εναν 25αρη να αγοραζει δισκο του rory gallagher(βινυλιο) για 50 ευρω.. :Blink:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

υπαρχουν και αναπτηρες μολισ πας να αναψεις σε χτυπαει ρευμα την μπατισα προσωπικα
οσο για το κυκλωμα ειναι το γνωστο κυκλωμα καταρακτη με διοδους και πυκνωτες αλλα ειναι επικυνδυνο
ιδιως για καρδιοπαθεις

----------

